# Suggest a name?



## Cabaiste (15 May 2008)

Hi,

A group of friends and I who all play badminton together are entering a tag rugby team for the summer.

We're looking for a name for the team. Something catchy which will associate the badminton and the rugby!!

Tall order, but any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Caveat (15 May 2008)

Leeside Shuttles?


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 May 2008)

All balls but no cocks?


----------



## Caveat (15 May 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> All balls but no cocks?


 
It took all the effort I could muster to resist going down this road...


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> It took all the effort I could muster to resist going down this road...



My willpower is weaker!!


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2008)

ShuttleBuggers?


----------



## MrMan (15 May 2008)

Bad buggers


----------



## csirl (15 May 2008)

Rugraqs


----------



## Caveat (15 May 2008)

csirl said:


> Rugraqs


 
Excellent IMO!


----------



## Cabaiste (15 May 2008)

csirl said:


> Rugraqs


 
I like this one; this is the one to beat!!

Was also thinking Badmin-Tag??

Yay or nay?


----------



## foxylady (15 May 2008)

Cabaiste said:


> I like this one; this is the one to beat!!
> 
> Was also thinking Badmin-Tag??
> 
> Yay or nay?


 
Raqattack


----------



## MrMan (15 May 2008)

> Was also thinking Badmin-Tag??



or maybe just bad-tag


----------



## truthseeker (15 May 2008)

The Raq-Rug-Taggers
or
The Raq-Tag-Ruggers


----------



## redstar (15 May 2008)

ScrumBats ??


----------



## Cabaiste (15 May 2008)

redstar said:


> ScrumBats ??


 

Good one!


----------



## dodo (15 May 2008)

Badruby


----------



## footsteps (15 May 2008)

Cock n Ball team
shuttlecocks
rugmintonbys



I think rugraqs will be hard bet, my personal favourite so far!


----------



## macnas (17 May 2008)

Raq-pack    


 or


 packaraq


----------



## deedee80 (19 May 2008)

bad gals?


----------



## Teabag (20 May 2008)

The Skinned Rabbits.


----------



## Cabaiste (20 May 2008)

Teabag said:


> The Skinned Rabbits.


 

Eh? please elaborate. Whats the Badminton connection?


----------



## Teabag (20 May 2008)

Cabaiste said:


> Eh? please elaborate. Whats the Badminton connection?



Absolutely none Cabaiste, I just liked the name.


----------



## macnas (22 May 2008)

The raqpack


----------



## Cabaiste (22 May 2008)

Teabag said:


> Absolutely none Cabaiste, I just liked the name.


 
Fair Enough


----------



## Cabaiste (22 May 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. The winner is...(drum roll)...

The Ruck-Raqs. 

Thanks to csirl for their suggestion of Rugraqs. Hope you don't mind me modifying it slightly!


----------

